# Texas removes curriculum from schools that teaches KKK is "morally wrong"



## Melaninme (Jul 21, 2021)

The Texas Senate voted to end a requirement for schools to teach that white supremacy is bad
					

Texas Republicans targeted parts of the curriculum teaching about civil rights as part of their campaign against "critical race theory."




					www.google.com


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 22, 2021)

Melaninme said:


> The Texas Senate voted to end a requirement for schools to teach that white supremacy is bad
> 
> 
> Texas Republicans targeted parts of the curriculum teaching about civil rights as part of their campaign against "critical race theory."
> ...


Is anyone really surprised?? The KKK is in their DNA


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thats why I love the fact that so many people are moving to Texas. It will be blue within another election cycle or two. 
Just like when people didnt want folk moving to Ga. Now look.
Its a matter of time.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 23, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thats why I love the fact that so many people are moving to Texas. It will be blue within another election cycle or two.
> Just like when people didnt want folk moving to Ga. Now look.
> Its a matter of time.



That was my first thought when I heard about all of the Californians that have moved and are still moving to Texas. It’s going to get more and more blue.

Texans like to hold hard and fast to their traditions and way of life so there is going to be a ton of pushback. They are already complaining that the California people are bringing “their politics” with them.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jul 25, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thats why I love the fact that so many people are moving to Texas. It will be blue within another election cycle or two.
> Just like when people didnt want folk moving to Ga. Now look.
> Its a matter of time.


They gon have to do it without me and my young impressionable children. I don't care how much cheaper it is, I won't be going. My father and aunt now live there too, but nope. I'm glad the others can go before me.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 25, 2021)

nyeredzi said:


> They gon have to do it without me and my young impressionable children. I don't care how much cheaper it is, I won't be going. My father and aunt now live there too, but nope. I'm glad the others can go before me.


I just had this conversation with a friend. I remember when everyone was up in arms about moving to Atlanta.

Believe it or not, shenanigans with books began there a long time ago. Google the article about a black child and his parent who immediately found a part of the American History book that watered down slavery as being "volunteer workers" vs it being kidnapped people. It went viral and that school district had to act. Keeping the pressure on people matters. I think that occurred MAYBE 5 years ago. And this was a young child. Middle school age. His parents taught him YOUNG. 

I'm also encouraged at the fact that A LOT of black kids coming up soon will have been homeschooled and if they get into politics, it would be of the non-conservative sway. And Finally, no matter where you live Black history will be continue to be twisted. The article just puts a light on it now. Cause they bold. 

The narrative around the civil war here in the south twisted it into some heroic mistake. It indoctrinated pretty much everyone born in the 20th century because they literally took the time to change school books. By the 50's school book writing became more of a business thing and you could make money on it. That's why many of the statues being pulled down now ain't more than 50-60 years old. There WAS a silent pushback to the Civil Rights era you know. That pushback came in the form of indoctrination via school books, some renewed obsession with the Civil War and a bunch of statues of Klan Wizard, Slave holding, Treasonous Civil War heroes that went up as late as 1978 (that one came down on Friday in Tennessee). Most of them became tea-partiers in the Obama years. They were just waiting. And that's why they hold on to the Confederacy as some heroic thing instead of straight treason. Truth be told now Texas parents can be more aware and teach the truth thanks to news about the article.



MizAvalon said:


> That was my first thought when I heard about all of the Californians that have moved and are still moving to Texas. It’s going to get more and more blue.
> 
> Texans like to hold hard and fast to their traditions and way of life so there is going to be a ton of pushback. They are already complaining that the California people are bringing “their politics” with them.


A LOT of Floridians moved to TX and they are extremely happy there. 

I guess it just depends where you go bc many are moving there SPECIFICALLY because in certain fields the pay is better. Mine included. A lot of black folk are in education and they make way more money there to start vs. Florida. They like Texas bc its still very southern, very traditional and there are many black enclaves there. Financially it just makes sense. Florida USED to make sense in that aspect but its getting wild here. I had to explain that in Miami-Dade county..it remained blue but BARELY. If Miami gets any worse then it will be a red county in short order because of all the anti-Castro so-called conservative Cubans. They believed all of DRUMPS lies. Black Folk in Florida were headed in a direction of doing better but other non-white folk are doing even better now and have surpassed them. Now black folk are up and leaving. If my husband was serious about leaving, I'd be making plans. Seriously. And I actually love it here.


----------



## nysister (Jul 26, 2021)

It's Texas. It's like Florida with a twang.


----------

